# KC area Party with Jorge Padron 20 May 06



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

at Outlaw Cigar Co.

no, i won't be there, i have a graduation party to attend. just getting the info out. i'm sure there will be plenty of KC area guys from another forum showing up though.

if you go, represent CS.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I will be at the party, Outlaw puts on great a party and always have great deals at the parties. 

Cigar_Joel


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cigar_joel said:


> I will be at the party, Outlaw puts on great a party and always have great deals at the parties.
> 
> Cigar_Joel


yep, i've been to a few of them.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I stopped by yesterday. It was a great time. I got to talk with Jorge for a while. He is a really nice guy. They were giving away free cigars and ashtrays with a box purchase. I will post some pics tonight.

Cigar_Joel


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Was in KC for the Cards-Royals game. Stopped by the Outlaw but didn't stay very long. Mostly stopped by to pick up some Tatuaje ... been wanting to try them and can't find them in St L. I'm pretty well stocked up on Padrons and I felt a little guilty buying another pricey Nic.

Felt kind of sorry for the Hooters girls. Everybody was drooling over the cigars. What's the matter with you KC guys?


----------

